# Sieg X1



## cfellows (Oct 12, 2009)

I was down at Harbor Freight today looking at their version of the Sieg X1. I think, with the addition of a small rotary or indexing table, this machine would make a really nice, precision drilling machine. I dont have enough room for an X2 or larger, but I could find room for the X1. It seems like it would also provide a nice platform for playing with CNC. Any thoughts?

Chuck


----------



## ttrikalin (Oct 13, 2009)

Googling indicates that several kits exist. seems that people do it. I have never seen one. How does it compare to a sherline?
t


----------



## cfellows (Oct 13, 2009)

A lot cheaper. Beefier. Probably not as precise, at least without some tune-ups.

Chuck


----------



## rake60 (Oct 13, 2009)

I have had the opportunity to play with an X1.
I can't say it was an impressing event, however I think it would
be a great little machine for a CNC conversion.
Multiple cuts programed with the 2000 RPM capability would work well.

Rick


----------



## gmac (Oct 13, 2009)

Chuck;
In case you haven't run across it,

http://www.embeddedtronics.com/micromill.html

I can sympathize with you regarding having room/space for equipment - I looked for a long time for a used mate (Taig mill) for my Taig lathe. No X1's around and I finally grabbed a year old X2 at a good price. Perhaps bigger than I wanted but you take what you can get.. :big:

Good luck!
Garry


----------



## ironman (Oct 16, 2009)

Chuck, I have the HF 47158 micro mill. Have it CNC'd with Xylotex and run it with Mach3. For the metal work and engine building I do, it is great. All machines can stand some tweaking. Ray


----------



## sportandmiah (Oct 17, 2009)

Unless you want to spend some SERIOUS time tweaking, steer clear. I have the X1, and plan to sell it soon. I'll upgrade to the Sherline Milling Column to compliment my 4000 lathe. I would recommend either Taig or Sherline. People from other boards warned me to stay away from the X1 and I didn't listen.


----------



## vlmarshall (Oct 17, 2009)

I replaced the electronics in my D&M CNC Sherline mill about 5 years ago, with the kit from Xylotex. Since then, Gecko has developed the G540 controller, and I've test-ran one for the CNC router I'm helping my dad build. I've gotta say, I wish that Gecko was available 5 years ago. It's a MUCH better system, with smoother stepping, faster speeds, better circuit protection, and customer support.


----------



## ironman (Oct 17, 2009)

Hey SportandMiah, what kind of problems did you have with your X1? To start with I spent a long time adjusting X and Y axis gibs so they would be smooth and not binding. Used bearings in the leadscrew blocks and maybe 7 or 8 minor modifications but works great. Where are you located? Take care, Ray


----------



## cfellows (Oct 17, 2009)

Thanks, everyone for the feedback. 

I already have a larger Mill/Drill for most of my manual milling needs. My main interest in the X1 is for a drilling machine and as a low cost platform (if there is such a thing!) for "playing" with CNC. It looks like a well built machine, at least as far as the base and the column. 

I would prefer an R8 spindle and the motor doesn't look very beefy, but, it is only $319 + shipping from Harbor Freight. I tried buying one at the local Harbor Freight store with a 20% discount coupon, but it is a special order item only, which means no discount and no free shipping.

Chuck


----------



## ironman (Oct 17, 2009)

Chuck, that is a bummer with no discount on special orders. I think their Mini Mill has R8 Spindle. I have had X1 for about 6 years. Had 2 year store policy on first one (That was good). Got a new one about year and half later and its been going now for about 4-1/2 years with no problem. I am in Texas, where are you.  Ray  [email protected]


----------



## cfellows (Oct 18, 2009)

ironman  said:
			
		

> Chuck, that is a bummer with no discount on special orders. I think their Mini Mill has R8 Spindle. I have had X1 for about 6 years. Had 2 year store policy on first one (That was good). Got a new one about year and half later and its been going now for about 4-1/2 years with no problem. I am in Texas, where are you. Ray [email protected]



Hi Ray, I live in Round Rock, Tx, just north of Austin.

Chuck


----------

